# CPC-A looking for a job



## kakessler (Apr 14, 2015)

Does anyone out there have a job for a CPC-A with no experience?
I have applied to many jobs through Carilion and Centra Health. 
I graduated from CVCC in Lynchburg in May 2013. Passed the CPC exam in June of 2013. I have taken some time off to watch my grandchildren while my daughter  completed her degree as an RN in December 2014.  I have applied to around 15 jobs since January 2015; with no luck.  I am ICD-10-CM proficient through AAPC. Does anyone have advice on getting a job with no medical office experience?  

Thanks 

K.Kessler
CPC-A
Roanoke, VA


----------



## kbaker31 (Apr 14, 2015)

*I'm in the same boat!*

I'm having the same problem.  Any advice out there would be appreciated!

K.Baker
CPC-A
Santa Fe, NM


----------



## faith360 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Work for CPC-A*

I am having the same issue . Lately I have seen a lot more jobs say they will accept 1-3 years experience rather that the 3+ I have been seeing. So, I am focusing on that 1 year. I took the coding for CPC & passes in June 2014. I have been deligently working ever since to try & get a job as a coder, but it is definately not that simple. One piece of advice I can give is that AAPC has Practicode which will gain you 1 year of coding experience. This 1 year experience in combination with your coding class which will substitute for the 80 contact education hours will have your apprentice status removed & will show employers that you have 1 year of real world experience coding actual claims. I will be starting Practicode once I am done with my ICD-10 training (which I am doing now). Good Luck to you both


----------



## kakessler (Apr 15, 2015)

*Thanks Faith 360*

I have already went to night classes 2 1/2 years in order to obtain a Medical Coding Certificate. I will check into the Practicode to obtain that one year of experience. I just finished the ICD-10-CM training in the fall of 2014.

Thanks for your advice; it is greatly appreciated. I hope you find a job soon.


----------



## eSpry (Apr 27, 2015)

Fortunately, I was able to get into my current position w/in a yr of earning my certificate because of many yrs of previous billing and mngmt experience. Networking just from being in the field is how I was told to apply for the position I've been in for going on 3yrs now. The position I applied for did say "1-3 yrs experience". However, they were willing to work w/me as well as another CPC-A that started on the same day as me. She was fortunate enough to have applied & got the job w/out knowing anyone...so you just never know!

My advice:
Try getting into a physician practice or a physician network that has an in-house coding dept, even if it's a registration or billing position that you can get...esp at the business office. Bigger networks = more opportunities for coding positions to open up...look at at who your local hospital systems are and their physician networks. Once you're in, you have a much higher chance of landing a coding position that opens up because you will get to see internal job postings first and you will already know their system, the staff, the company, etc. 

Talk to anyone and everyone in the medical field about their jobs, who does their coding, etc. Networking can be huge. Sometimes it's who you know.

Just keep applying. Numerically...the more lottery tickets you buy, the better your odds!!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Leenahz (May 1, 2015)

kakessler said:


> Does anyone out there have a job for a CPC-A with no experience?
> I have applied to many jobs through Carilion and Centra Health.
> I graduated from CVCC in Lynchburg in May 2013. Passed the CPC exam in June of 2013. I have taken some time off to watch my grandchildren while my daughter  completed her degree as an RN in December 2014.  I have applied to around 15 jobs since January 2015; with no luck.  I am ICD-10-CM proficient through AAPC. Does anyone have advice on getting a job with no medical office experience?
> 
> ...



Hi K,

I'm in the Roanoke area too!  I see Carilion and Centra hiring for administrative positions quite often.  My suggestion is applying for one of these positions, or at an office with in-house billing, and work your way up to the top, make some connections, etc.  I did this myself.  Fast forward several years later, I'm a Revenue Cycle Manager with a large agency.  Much luck to you!

Lena


----------

